# Summer Days



## atotton (Jul 25, 2012)

Some Pictures of Duey, Hope, Pebbles, and neighbors miniature donkeys.


----------



## Mona (Jul 25, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE the b/w "longears" photo! GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## atotton (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks, I also have one of a miniature mule, I will post it also. This one is one of my most favourite pictures I've taken.


----------



## frosthillfarm (Jul 26, 2012)

Atotton - LOVE LOVE your miniature mule photograph! If you ever decide to sell your photos, I'd sure love to have that one hanging on my wall! Just the sweetest pic ever! 

Karen )


----------



## little lady (Jul 26, 2012)

atotton said:


> Thanks, I also have one of a miniature mule, I will post it also. This one is one of my most favourite pictures I've taken.


Love, love, love this pic!!


----------



## atotton (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks. Karen if you would like a copy I could send it to your email. (or anyone else, of any of the pictures) Just send me a pm, I'm sure you get get a print of it that way off a flash drive or something. ( and it would be free)


----------



## Knottymare (Jul 26, 2012)

Such GREAT pictures. I, too, love the Mule photo but all of them are wonderful


----------



## atotton (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks I'm glad you enjoy them.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 27, 2012)

The second post ...the donkey looking in and one looking out

Do I see a hoof resting up on the door ( on the top )

Absolutely wonderful photography...very talented!!!

The long ears are my favorites too!!


----------



## atotton (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes that is his little foot on top of the door. Thank you very much.


----------



## frosthillfarm (Jul 28, 2012)

What a wonderful surprise I got in my inbox on Thursday! THANK YOU so much, atotton! I will enlarge it, frame it and cherish it forever! And when you are famous one day, I can say "I knew you when ....." <3

Thanks for making my day. Actually, my week )

Karen


----------



## atotton (Jul 28, 2012)

haha No problem, I was happy to send it.



Maybe it is a hobby I could use for some extra income.



Glad you enjoy it.


----------



## markadoodle (Aug 1, 2012)

Awesome photos!!!


----------



## Shari (Aug 5, 2012)

Your photographs are just stunning! What beautiful animals you have. VBG


----------



## atotton (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## countrymini (Aug 5, 2012)

Love your photos, I'd definitely be using your skill for extra income!


----------

